
Fossjobs.net: jobs that improve and involve FOSS or open hardware projects - pabs3
https://www.fossjobs.net/
======
imglorp
There's been a substantial shift recently, in cloud deployment anyway, where
the work entails stitching together many FOSS tools. I think this started as a
concept around 2000 with the idea of LAMP stacks and kept going My last
several jobs, and everyone around me, have amounted to duct tape.

In this kind of situation, there's plenty of room--sometimes company
sanctioned even--to spend time improving the tools and contributing the
changes back. Win-win-win for everyone.

So not explicitly FOSS jobs, but it's everywhere already.

~~~
pmjordan
_it 's everywhere already_

If _only_ everyone using the FOSS tools actually contributed back their local
modifications. That's definitely not happening "everywhere".

~~~
chrisseaton
What are people doing? Maintaining extensive long-term private forks of basic
infrastructure tools outside of their business line and core competency? Why
would anyone choose to do that?

~~~
gravypod
I've tried to upstream changes or bug reports to open software. Sometimes
something that is a bug to you is a feature to someone else.

~~~
pmjordan
It's also not uncommon that a 10-line local hack that took an hour or two
total to figure out and implement mutates into a 200-line pull request that
eventually gets merged after 3 months of near-daily babysitting and 7 rounds
of review with 10-deep email threads because the initial approach wasn't
_quite_ up to standard and the project maintainers have _meant_ to redo the
code in this area for a while now anyway, so _could you just…_

Or, you know, somewhere along that path, you give up, for reasons which can be
anywhere between frivolous/laziness and entirely reasonable. If you're lucky,
your change is sufficiently googlable that one of the next people who need it
comes along and cleans it up and goes through with the full merge dance before
upstream has diverged too far from your abandoned patch.

------
qazpot
A lot of jobs listed here are remote. Does anybody know any other job boards
for remote jobs.

~~~
jensv
Check out [https://www.amursoftware.com/blog/what-are-the-biggest-
distr...](https://www.amursoftware.com/blog/what-are-the-biggest-distributed-
remote-first-companies)

